
LendUp: Playing with people's lives - Bootvis
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2016/09/28/2176153/lendup-playing-with-peoples-lives/
======
kchoudhu
I am sure we will be seeing numerous comments in this thread braying for the
CEO of this criminally negligent financial firm to be thrown in jail.

